# R32 GTST MPG ?



## vampyriaerotica (Oct 19, 2005)

What's the typical MPG on a slightly tuned (exhaust, air filter etc) R32 GTST ?


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

i've seen sub 10mpg on track days 

thats with mild mods 0.9bar+exhaust, much better since leaning it off with the safc though 

driving sensibly i get 25-30mpg


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Driving sensibly (with no mods) I'm getting around 28mpg

Graham


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

those are kinda good figures i guess?

my sister does 30mpg in her E34 520i!


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

I used to get 29mpg in my 2.0 focus - you'd have to drive like a granny to get 30mpg in gtst (unless on motorway of course)

Butuz


----------



## vampyriaerotica (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone. . . not too bad on the mpg!


----------

